# الحقيقة عن  عمر الانسان على الارض؟



## مسيحى_وافتخر (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*الحقيقة عن عمر الإنسان في الأرض؟

للمتنيح الأنبا غريغوريوس الأسقف العام (اسقف البحث العلمى)
يقول  علماء الجيولوجيا إن عمر الإنسان فوق الأرض يرجع إلي أكثر من مليون  سنةويستدلون علي ذلك بالاكتشافات الأثرية,وهذا علي ما أعتقد لا يتفق مع ما  جاء بالكتاب المقدس حيث إن عمر الإنسان حوالي خمسة آلاف سنة فقط؟

الجواب:

المعروف  أن عمر الإنسان علي الأرض,أصغر كثيرا من عمر الأرض فإذا كان خلق الأرض,أو  بالأحري ظهور اليابسة فيها صالحة لإنبات النبات من عشب فبقل فشجر يرجع إلي  الحقبة الثالثة من الخليقة التكوين 1:9 ــ13) فإن خلق الإنسان قد حدث في  آخر الحقبة السادسةالتكوين 1:24 ــ31.

وإذا كانت كل حقبة من حقب هذا  التاريخ القديم تمتد إلي ملايين السنين, فإنه بين خلق الأرض وخلق الإنسان,  فترة طويلة جدا في عمر الزمن تمتد إلي ملايين السنين.

أضف إلي هذا  أن بين خلق الأرض وبين ظهورها صالحة لإنبات النبات من عشب فبقل فشجر حقبة  طويلة جدا تمتد إلي ملايين السنين, ذلك أن الأرض لم تصر صالحة للإنبات إلا  بعد أن بردت وتحولت إلي يابسة,فقد كانت في الأصل غازا من نار ملتهبة انتشر  في الفضاء من نجم الشمس بقوة دفع هائلة,فتكونت منه بعد انفجاره من الشمس  جسيمات متنوعة هي مجموعة الكواكب التي تعرف بالمجموعة الشمسية وهي : عطارد  والزهرة والأرض والمريخ والمشتري وزحل وأورانوس ونبتون وبلوتو..وما حدث  لكواكب المجموعة الشمسية التي انفجرت غازا من نجم الشمس حدث مثله لكل كوكب  منها انفجرمنه غاز ملتهب فتكون منه قمر أو أكثر من قمر .فلأرضنا قمر واحد  وللمشتري 13 قمرا.

وإذا بينا أن الأرض مع صغر حجمها بالنسبة إلي  الشمس ـــ إذ الشمس يزيد حجمها عن حجم لأرض بمليون وثلث مليون مرة ــ مازال  باطنها ملتهبا بحيث إن البراكين تخرج ما في باطن الأرض من معادن ملتهبا  مصهورا يحرق الناس المحيطين بمنطقة البركان ويقتلهم,يمكننا أن نقدر كم من  ملايين السنين قد مر بعد خلق الأرض ,أو انتثارها من نجم الشمس,لتتحول إلي  جسم يبرد قليلا, قليلا في السطح أولا ليصلح لإنبات العشب أولا ,ثم تبرد بعد  ذلك الطبقة الأدني والأعمق فورا من السطح لتصلح لإنبات البقول ,فالطبقة  الأكثر عمقا التي تسمح بإنبات الشجر..

والخلاصة أنه من المتعذر ــ  إن لم يكن من المستحيل ــ أن يقدر العلماء علي وجه الدقة واليقين عمر  الأرض..فجاءت تقديراتهم تقريبية,لكن مما لاشك فيه أن عمر الأرض يرجع إلي  ملايين السنين قبل أن تتحول إلي يابسة,ولابد أن تكون قد مرت ملايين أخري من  السنين قبل أن تبرد تدريجيا لتصلح لظهور النبات عليها…

أما ظهور  الإنسان علي الأرض فهو متأخر عن ظهور النبات بثلاث حقب زمانية علي الأقل,  وكل حقبة منها تمتد ملايين السنين…وكل تقدير العلماء لأية حقبة منها تقدير  تقريبي..ونعتقد أنه سيظل كل تقدير للعلماء بالنسبة إلي عمر الكون  تقريبيا,لأنه ليس في مقدور أحد أن يعطي رقما دقيقا يقينيا لعمر  الكون..فالعلم خصوصا في هذه الدائرة من الطبيعيات علم احتمالي ولم نصل بعد  إلي العلم اليقيني التوكيدي.

أما عمر الإنسان علي الأرض,فهو علي ما  نعلم ,يرجعه العلماء إلي ألوف لا إلي ملايين السنين..فيقدر بعض العلماء  لإنسان نياندراتال Neanderthal ثلاثين ألف سنة ..ومع ذلك لا نعلم إذا كان  إنسان نياندارتال- وهو يعد عند العلماء أقدم ما عثر عليه من آثار لكائن  يشبه الإنسان كثيرا- هو علي وجه اليقين هو الإنسان الحالي الذي يعرف بابن  آدم…فقد يكون هو, وقد يكون شديد القرب إليه..فإذا لم يكن هو علي الحقيقة  وكان من فصيلة الحيوان الأقرب إلي الإنسان الحالي,ففي هذه الحالة يرجع  الإنسان الحالي إلي أقل من ثلاثين ألف سنة…فإذا كان هو علي الحقيقة فيبقي  أيضا أن تقدير ثلاثين ألف سنة هو علي الغالب تقدير تقريبي وليس يقينيا.
تقدير علماء الكتاب المقدس

كذلك  قول بعض الدارسين للكتاب المقدس إن عمر الإنسان يرجع إلي حوالي خمسة آلاف  سنة ,هو قول تقديري,وليس قولا يقينيا من وجهة النظر الدينية .لأنهم إذا  كانوا يردون الحضارة المصرية إلي أكثر من سبعة آلاف سنة فكيف يرتد عمر  الإنسان كله إلي خمسة آلاف سنة فقط؟

وليس صحيحا أن الكتاب المقدس  يرد عمر الإنسان إلي خمسة أو سبعة آلاف سنة…ذلك أنه لايوجد نص واحد في كل  الكتاب المقدس يشير بالتصريح أو بالتلميح إلي تحديد طول عمر الإنسان علي  الأرض,ولا حتـي إلي بدء عمر الإنسان علي الأرض..

إن تقدير عمر  الإنسان علي الأرض عند المجتهدين من دارسي الكتاب المقدس هو أيضا عملية  حسابية تقريبية هي حصيلة جمع أعمار بني آدم من آدم حتي السيح,مضافا إليها  مدة ألفي عام من تاريخ التجسد الإلهي إلي اليوم.أما الفترة الأولي من آدم  إلي المسيح

فمحسوبة علي ضوء ما جاء في الاصحاح الخامس من سفر  التكوين ومطلعه هذا كتاب مواليد آدم علي النحو الآتي:عاش آدم مائة وثلاثين  سنة وولد ولدا علي شبهه كصورته ودعا اسمه شيث..وعاش شيث مائة وخمس سنين  وولد أنوش..وعاش أنوش تسعين سنة وولد قينان..وعاش لامك مائة واثنتين  وثمانين سنة وولد ابنا ودعا اسمه نوح..

علي هذا النحو احتسب بعض  الدارسين للكتاب المقدس الفترة من آدم إلي نوح بأنها 1056 سنة..وهي الفترة  الوحيدة التي يمكن أن يعتبر حسابها دقيقا.

أما من نوح إلي المسيح  فلا يوجد نص صريح يحددها علي وجه الدقة,لكن بعض المجتهدين حاول أن يحسبها  بمقارنة تاريخ الملوك بحسب التاريخ المدني, وقد اختلفت التقديرات:فبعضهم  قدر المدة من آدم إلي المسيح بأنها 4004 سنة,وآخرين قدروها بأنها 5001  ,وآخرون بأنها 5008 سنة. أي أن الاختلاف في التقدير بين هؤلاء الدارسين بلغ  ما يزيد علي ألف سنة.
ولنا نحن كل هذه التقديرات بعض ملاحظات:

الأولي:  أن هذه التقديرات لا تعتد علـي نص واضح في الكتاب المقدس.فلا يوجد في  الكتاب المقدس نص صريح يحدد علي وجه دقيق عمر الإنسان منذ آدم إلي ظهور  المسيح بالجسد.
ثانيا:أن تلك التقديرات تجمع بين فترة صحيحة دقيقة هي  الفترة بين آدم إلي نوح وهي 1056 سنة ,أضيفت إليها فتر طويلة قدرت علي أساس  ليس له سند واضح من الكتاب المقدس,إنما قدرت علي أساس معلومات من التاريخ  العام المدني.
ثالثا:لقد أغفل هؤلاء الدارسون المجتهدون في تقديراتهم  مبدأ معروف ومقرر في الكتاب المقدس هو مبدأ إسقاط أشخاص من سلسلة الأنساب  بسبب شرهم أو لسبب آخر..مما يترتب عليه إسقاط عدد من السنين بحسب عدد  الأشخاص الذين أسقطوا من سجل الأنساب وسن حياة كل منهم.

ولنفرض علي  سبيل المثال فقط أن س من الناس ولد ع ,ع من الناس ولد ف وف من الناس  ولدص…ولنفرض أن ف كان شريرا.ولزم إسقاطه من سلسلة الأنساب…فإذا قيل أن ص هو  ابن ع ,فهذا صحيح علي نحو ما نقول إن إبراهيم الخليل بن آدم, فهو ابنه,  وإن لم يكن الابن المباشر.وبناء عليه إذا أردنا حسابا دقيقا لسلسلة الأنساب  لا نستطيع أن نعتمد بعد الفترة من آدم إلي نوح علي حساب أقل ما يقال فيه  إنه حساب تقديري يعيبه من ضمن ما يعيبه أنه أغفل مبدأ الإسقاط لبعض  الأشخاص,وهو مبدأ معروف عند القدماء.

بناء علي كل ما تقدم,يمكننا أن نقرر أن حسابات المجتهدين من دارسي الكتاب المقدس حسابات تقديرية وليست يقينية.

وكذلك  قلنا إن حسابات علماء الجيولوجيا حسابات أيضا تقديرية وليست يقينية فضلا  عما أوضحناه من أن عمر الإنسان أصغر كثيرا بملايين ملايين السنين من عمر  الأرض أو الكون.
وللأمانة وللحق ,يمكن أن نقول من دون انحياز إن عمر  الإنسان الحالي علي الأرض لابد أن يزيد قليلا أو كثيرا عن سبعة آلاف سنة  .وهو موضوع مفتوح لما تسفر عنه الحفريات والكشوف العلمية في مستقبل مستمر.
منقول​*


----------



## fouad78 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

> *ثالثا:لقد أغفل هؤلاء الدارسون المجتهدون في تقديراتهم مبدأ معروف ومقرر في الكتاب المقدس هو مبدأ إسقاط أشخاص من سلسلة الأنساب بسبب شرهم أو لسبب آخر..مما يترتب عليه إسقاط عدد من السنين بحسب عدد الأشخاص الذين أسقطوا من سجل الأنساب وسن حياة كل منهم.*



أنا بصراحة بعتمد هذا المبدأ في الإجابة
لأنه فعلاً في الكتاب المقدس تم اسقاط العديد من الأسماء
إما لأنها شريرة أو لأنها ليست مهمة
والنسب بعد نوح بالذات أكيد اسقط منه أجيال عديدة
شكرا جزيلاً للموضوع الجميل والرب يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------

